# Gstp Buren



## gchampi2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi all. I've got an old Buren Grand Prix pocket watch, which is marked as military. The case marks are:-

/|\

G.S.T.P.

H14610

The case is further marked, Bravingtons, London (presumably a dealer).

I was just wondering if these were particularly common, and why there would be a dealers mark on a (supposedly) mil.issued watch?

Cheers... G


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Bravington's was a jeweller that had some kind of deal with the War Dept or the military to sell surplus after WW2, hence their name on your watch.

Yes, they're fairly common, but a nice little bit of history just the same Â


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

i'd guess the G.S. part is "government surplus"


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

G.S. is "General Service" and is part of the original military markings.

T.P. might be "Time Piece", "Temporary Pattern" or "Trade Pattern" according to different sources.Â Â No one seems to be 100% sure.

"Bravingtons" was added later.

There's quite a good GSTP (and other mil pocket watches) thread here:

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=21710


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

rhaythorne said:


> G.S. is "General Service" and is part of the original military markings.
> 
> T.P. might be "Time Piece", "Temporary Pattern" or "Trade Pattern" according to different sources.Â Â No one seems to be 100% sure.
> 
> ...


I read recently that GSTP stands for GENERAL SERVICE TIME PIECE


----------

